# Démarrage bloqué à l'ouverture de session



## nanu58 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Depuis ce matin, je n'arrive plus à "complétement" démarrer mon macbook : en fait, quand je l'allume, il se lance (très lentement) et arrive à l'écran de saisie du mot de passe pour l'ouverture de ma session, là je rentre mon mot de passe, ça se lance et au bout d'un moment, ça revient sur l'écran de saisie du mot de passe ou parfois ça reste bloqué comme ça.
J'ai regardé un peu plein de solutions mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer (je n'ai vraiment que des connaissances basiques en informatique...).
D'autant que j'ai plein de données non sauvegardées sur mon ordi que je ne voudrais pas perdre...

Merci de votre aide !!

Bonne journée, 

Anne.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Essaie un démarrage en mode sans échec. Si ca marche, sauvegarde tes données.

Si ça ne donne rien, démarre sur tes DVD livrés d'origine avec ta machine et lance Utilitaire de disque / réparer le disque. Juste après l'écran du choix des langues, la barre de menu apparait et tu trouveras le menu Utilitaire et dans ce menu, la possibilité de lancer Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## nanu58 (3 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse !

Alors le mode sans échec ne donne aucun résultat, j'arrive à la demande du mot de passe pour ma session, je rentre le mot de passe et ça me fait pareil qu'avant, retour à la demande du mot de passe. En plus c'est vraiment très long entre l'allumage de l'ordi et l'arrivée sur l'ouverture de session.
Le démarrage sur CD pour avoir l'utilitaire de disque, ça marche mais la réparation de disque ne donne rien, ça me marque qu'il n'y a aucun soucis sur le disque dur.

C'est mauvais signe....? D'autres trucs possibles à tenter ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2012)

nanu58 a dit:


> En plus c'est vraiment très long entre l'allumage de l'ordi et l'arrivée sur l'ouverture de session.


Ca fait penser à un dd mourant.
Pas d'autre logiciel style Techtool Pro / Disk warrior pour tester en profondeur ?

Si tu as un dd externe, tu peux installer ton OS dessus via tes DVD, booter sur ce disque dur externe, sauvegarder tes données. Et voir si tu as le même pb sur ce dd externe (dans ce cas le pb serait lié à ta machine)


----------



## nanu58 (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir ! 

Alors au final un ami a réussi à récupérer mes données et nous avons donc re-installé l'OS à partir de mon dvd d'installation sur le macbook qui redémarre maintenant correctement.
Par contre, je ne peux presque rien installer car apparement ma version d'OS est incompatible avec plein de logiciels, ce que je ne comprend pas car à priori c'est bien celle que j'avais quand je l'ai acheté. Je vais créer une nouvelle discussion à ce sujet ! 

Merci pour vos conseils Sly54 en tout cas !


----------



## Nanou2 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème!!! Comment avez-vous fait nanu58 ???
Mon Mac n'a même pas 1 an, ms impossible de retrouver le cd d'installation...
J'en ai absolument besoin!!! Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2013)

Nanou2 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème!!! Comment avez-vous fait nanu58 ???
> Mon Mac n'a même pas 1 an, ms impossible de retrouver le cd d'installation...


Plus de DVD d'installation sur les machines vendues neuves depuis 1,5 an (environ).
Il faut démarrer sur la partition _Recovery_ (maintenir la touche *alt* au démarrage).


----------



## Nanou2 (15 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci bcp j'essaierai en rentrant. Savez-vous à quoi est lié ce pb? Pensez vous que je puisse récupérer toutes mes données du disque dur?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2013)

Nanou2 a dit:


> Savez-vous à quoi est lié ce pb? Pensez vous que je puisse récupérer toutes mes données du disque dur?


Ca dépend bcp de la nature du problème
(un OS perturbé un dd qui meurt)


----------



## Nackgmr (30 Avril 2020)

Je relance la discutions :  ça me fais très peur. J’ai mon mac qui plante au démarrage de la session, en plus d’être lent. J’entend un petit bruit (Ça dois venir de mon disque dur). J’ai besoin d’aide s’il vous plaît


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2020)

Nackgmr a dit:


> J’ai besoin d’aide s’il vous plaît


Quel modèle de Mac ?
Quel OS ?
Disque dur ou SSD ?
As tu des sauvegardes à jour de tes données ?


----------



## Nackgmr (30 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 
MacBook Pro (13-inch, Early 2011)
MacOS Sierra 
Je suis en disque dure.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2020)

Quand tu écris que ton disque "plante au démarrage de la session", qu'est ce que ça veut dire ? Peux tu entrer dans ta session ? Et accéder à tes logiciels, mêmes lents ?

As tu des sauvegardes de tes données ?


----------



## Nackgmr (30 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand tu écris que ton disque "plante au démarrage de la session", qu'est ce que ça veut dire ? Peux tu entrer dans ta session ? Et accéder à tes logiciels, mêmes lents ?
> 
> As tu des sauvegardes de tes données ?


Oui, ça plante. Par exemple quand je lance un dossiers, ou autre j’ai un chargement infinie. J’ai le droit à un bruit de frottement du côté droit


----------



## Nackgmr (30 Avril 2020)

J’ai une ancien’e Sauvegarde dans mon disque dure externe (septembre 2019)


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2020)

Je crois que tu devrais d'abord sauvegarder tes données. C'est le plus important.

Après, tu pourrais ouvrir ta machine, la dépoussiérer, vérifier le ventilateur (https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remp...+du+MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+fin+2011/7654)


----------

